# HILFE! Erotikdating Prem.SMS Abzocke



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2011)

Tag miteinander.

habe mich vor kurzem auf der webseite http://www.erotikdating.com angemeldet und später auch den premium account freigeschaltet via sms bezahlung. an diesem tag war ich eh nicht ganz bei bewusstsein. jetzt hab ich das problem das ich aus dem sms abo nicht mehr rauskomme!
hab auch schon im internet nachgeschaut,aber bei mir funktioniert die geschichte irgendwie nicht. hab schon bei der nr 0180589011 angerufen,kein ergebnis oder irgendwelche infos mit denen ich etwas anfangen könnte. hab auch schon mal ne sms mit Stop 5170 weggeschickt aber kam blos zurück:"kein aktuelles web-abonement vorhanden. bitte entfernen sie das leerzeichen, falls sie einen SMS chat beenden wollen".
ich bitte um hilfe,da rauszukommen hab jetzt schon genug unser tschechisches nachbarland unterstützt^^


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE! Erotikdating Prem.SMS Abzocke*

Es gehört zu der üblichen Taktik solcher Anbieter, dass sie nicht gern gefunden werden wollen, und dass sie die Kündigung eines "Abos" unmöglich machen bzw. erheblich erschweren.

Besonders komplex wird die Situation mit Prepaid-Karten, weil man da das abgezockte Geld gar nicht wiederbeschaffen kann.

Es bleibt nur, den Prepaid-Vertrag zu kündigen sowie einen neuen Vertrag mit neuer Nummer zu beschaffen (bei gleicher Nummer geht selbst bei einem anderen Anbieter die Abzocke weiter, sobald eine frisch aufgeladene SIM-Karte eingelegt wird).

Anders geht es nicht. Oder frag das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium, denn unsere Politiker haben dieses unmögliche Telekommunikationsgesetz verbrochen, mit dem so etwas möglich gemacht wird, und sie verhindern auch mittels massiver politischer Einflußnahme, dass die Bundesnetzagentur endlich gegen die Abzocke vorgeht.

Frag den Bundeswirtschaftsminister oder auch Deinen Wahlkreisabgeordneten, welche Rücksichten aufgrund irgendwelcher Parteispenden die Politik bei diesem Thema nimmt. Ob er Dir dazu was sagen kann, denn das wird ja nicht offengelegt.

Bei einem Vertragshandy: lies mal diesen Grundsatzartikel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html
... und entscheide Dich dann für eine der Varianten.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE! Erotikdating Prem.SMS Abzocke*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es gehört zu der üblichen Taktik solcher Anbieter, dass sie nicht gern gefunden werden wollen, und dass sie die Kündigung eines "Abos" unmöglich machen bzw. erheblich erschweren.


Wobei die Provider nur allzu bereitwillig die ( bezahlten) Steigbügelhalter spielen...


----------



## Reducal (11 Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE! Erotikdating Prem.SMS Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wobei die Provider nur allzu bereitwillig die ( bezahlten) Steigbügelhalter spielen...


In diesem Fall hier hat das mit den Providern nun aber mal rein gar nichts zu tun. Oder würdest du den Automobilhersteller dafür kritisieren, dass er dem Erotikdater einen Geschäftswagen im Leasing zur Verfügung gestellt hat?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE! Erotikdating Prem.SMS Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> "kein aktuelles web-abonement vorhanden. bitte entfernen sie das leerzeichen, falls sie einen SMS chat beenden wollen".


Hast Du das probiert um den Spuk wenigstens zu beenden?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE! Erotikdating Prem.SMS Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe mich vor kurzem auf der webseite http://www.erotikdating.com angemeldet



echt geiel Seitt , klaase das hier   sowat  hier so logger geposte  werden kan


----------



## Hippo (11 Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE! Erotikdating Prem.SMS Abzocke*

Wie wärs mit ein bißchen mehr Beachtung der Rechtschreib- und Grammatikregeln?
Das würde die Lesbarkeit/Verständlichkeit der Posts doch ziemlich erhöhen ...


----------



## buniki (29 Juni 2011)

Ich habe heute den ganzen Tag mich durch Foren gelesen und auch das mit der SMS und dem Anruf getätigt. Leider ist bei mir das gleiche rausgekommen, wie bei dem Threadstarter. Auch habe ich meinem Provider(Vodafone) gesagt, dass er bitte Zahlungen von Drittanbietern (erotikdating.com) nicht durchgehen lassen soll, sondern blockieren! Haben sie gemacht.
Nun will ich aber trotzdem RAUS aus dieser Geschichte und Kündigen. Von einem Brief per Einschreiben sehe ich ab, da in Foren gepostet wurde, dass diese unbeachtet angenommen wurden aber ohne Reaktion. Was soll ich nun machen?!?!? Anwalt will ich auch nicht einsetzen, da ich denke, dass es unkompliziertere Möglichkeiten gibt. Ich habe per SMS bezahlt.
Bitte sagt mir, was ich klipp und klar nun zu tun habe!!! Sonst werde ich verrückt... :-(


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2011)

"Verrückt werden" ist keine Alternative.
Fakt ist aber, dass wir Dir nicht sagen werden, was Du "zu tun" hast. Wir dürfen und werden Dich nicht rechtlich beraten.
Du kannst hier einige Handlungsalternativen und von erfahrenen Usern formulierte mögliche Lösungswege finden. Welche Du davon nimmst, bleibt Dir überlassen. Wenn Dir das nicht reicht, müssen wir Dich zum Anwalt Deines geringsten Misstrauens schicken. Der übernimmt das dann für Dich, will aber in der Regel auch Geld dafür haben weil er nicht davon leben kann, ein netter Kerl zu sein.


----------



## buniki (1 Juli 2011)

Danke Heiko für die schnelle Antwort!
Was wären denn mögliche Handlungsalternativen? Ich suche vergeblich aber finde nichts. Heute werde ich es mit dem Postweg versuchen.... Habt ihr noch einen Vorschlag, was ich noch machen könnte? Wie gesagt: Die SMS-Taktik hat nicht geholfen


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2011)

Bei welchem Anbieter bist Du denn "angemeldet"?


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2011)

buniki schrieb:


> > erotikdating.com
> 
> 
> Nun will ich aber trotzdem RAUS aus dieser Geschichte und Kündigen. Von einem Brief per Einschreiben sehe ich ab...


In so einer Situation würde ich alles weitere von Seiten des Anbieters auf mich zu kommen lassen. Wenn du dich mit echten Daten dort angemeldet hast (zumindest deine eMailadresse muss ja stimmen), dann bekommst du früher oder später selbst Post. Ich würde erst dann reagieren, wenn dies wegen einer aufgestellten Forderung erforderlich ist, nicht schon vorher! Womöglich kann der Anbieter ja ein Kündigungsschreiben nicht zuordnen und das würde ich ja nun nicht wollen.


----------



## Mindi (24 Oktober 2012)

Habe die Erfahrung gemacht das man auf www.Seitensprungarea.de auch nur über den Tisch gezogen werden soll. Keine richtigen Girls, stattdessen Animateure die dich immer wieder anschreiben um dich zu locken.
Hatte mit nem anderen Typ im Forum gesprochen (der arme Kerl zahlt auch dafür) das man hier nichts findet und n Tag später war dieses Gespräch auch schon gelöscht.....

Also auf keinen Fall dort anmelden !!!


----------



## guest4123123 (4 November 2012)

Meine Erfahrung:
vor Premium anmeldung: jeden tag 3 Mails von frauen
nach Anmeldung: keine einzige mehr
und am Profil wurde nix geändert...

REINE ABZOCKE... einglück gibts da 30 Tage Tarife dann ist die Erfahrung nicht ganz so teuer...


----------



## michael-andere (1 Dezember 2012)

Seitensprungarea dürte ebenfalls Abzocke sein. Bis zur Anmeldung täglich mehrere Hinweise, danach kaum, nie wurde auf eine Antwort, die ich gegeben habe geantwortet. Es ist halt so: 6 Monate Abo, 90 € futsch. aber wieder eine Lehre gezogen. Mein Rat: Lasst die Finger weg von solchen Anbietern.


----------



## BenTigger (1 Dezember 2012)

michael-andere schrieb:


> Es ist halt so: 6 Monate Abo, 90 € futsch. aber wieder eine Lehre gezogen. Mein Rat: Lasst die Finger weg von solchen Anbietern.


Wieso das denn?? die wollen doch alle nur dein Bestes.... und 90 Stücke davon haben sie doch schon erhalten....


----------



## XILEF (3 Dezember 2012)

http://seitensprungarea.com - das da was eigenartig ist, kann ich bestätigen. Ich war zu geizig zu bezahlen, also habe ich mich mal als Frau angemeldet. Siehe da, konnte man wunderbar Nachrichten versenden ohne zu bezahlen. Komisch nur, ich bekam keine Antwort, und mein Mädchenaccount wurde stillschweigend wieder entfernt, nachdem ich ein paar "Damen" angeschrieben hatte, mit dem Hinweis, das ich ja keine Dame wäre

Abgesehen davon, wird man mit einem Männer Account mit so fragwürdigen Texten beglückt, wie: "Hey, hab dich auf dem Oktoberfest gesehen..." - Soso, wie das? Bin keine 5 Sekunden online, hab kein Foto, komme aus Berlin, und wir haben Dezember...Naja, habe halt einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen

Also Leute, macht euch nichts draus. Keine Frau dieser Welt,. und schon gar nicht wenn Sie wie ein Model aussieht meldet sich auf solchen Seiten an, und bietet sich kostenlos für Sex an. Entweder sie will ganz offen Geld dafür haben, oder du zahlst Geld für die Illusion, das es wahr wäre, wirst aber nie über einen Sinnlosen Chat hinaus kommen.


----------



## Hippo (3 Dezember 2012)

XILEF schrieb:
			
		

> ...und mein Mädchenaccount wurde stillschweigend wieder entfernt...


... hättest Dich vielleicht doch besser rasieren sollen ...

Spaß beiseite - dieser Passus steht praktisch in allen AGB der Seiten die von Cyberservices B.V. betrieben werden


			
				Auszug AGB von seitensprungarea.com schrieb:
			
		

> *14. Kommunikation zwischen Mitgliedern*
> *Dem Kunden ist bekannt, dass Cyberservices B.V. zur Kommunikation mit anderen Mitgliedern Animateure und Operator einsetzt, die im System nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet werden.* Der Preis für den Versand einer SMS innerhalb des Portals beträgt EURO 1,99. Der Vodafone (D2) bzw. T-Mobile (D1) Anteil beträgt 12 Cent pro Nachricht. Der Preis für den Anruf aus dem deutschen Festnetz beträgt 1,99 Euro / Minute. Mobilfunkpreise sind ggf. abweichend. Der Preis für den Versand von Nachrichten innerhalb des Portals ist für Standardmitglieder nicht möglich und nur für Premiummitglieder im Abopreis enthalten, also ohne zusätzliche Kosten.


Nur wer liest schon AGB ...


----------



## Speedleader (1 Januar 2013)

http://seitensprungarea.com - ich kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen, diese Seite ist eine reine Abzocke. Außer "Küsse" und "jemand hat dich als Freund in seine Kartei aufgenommen" bekommt man nichts. 49,90 Euro für ein 3-Monats-Abo für NICHTS ist finde ich ein wenig überteuert. Wenn man Frauen anschreibt, dann erhält man keine Reaktion darauf. Bei keiner Einzigen? Ja, bei keiner Einzigen. Kein Wort. Jedoch viele, viele Nachrichten, wo der Text ein wenig eintönig ist "jemand hat dich als Freund in seiner Kartei aufgenommen (akzeptieren/nicht akzeptieren)" bzw. "jemand hat dir einen Kuss geschickt". Mehr werdet ihr nicht bekommen. Also lasst um Gottes Namen eure Hände davon und euer Geld in euren Hosensäcken. Kauf euch sonst was drum, aber seid nicht so dumm wie ich. Warnung ABZOCKE !!! Kapiert? Hoffe.


----------



## aidaa1da (5 Januar 2013)

zu "seitensprungarea.com", die verdienen ihr Geld (und die falschen Mädels wohl auch) mit den Telefonkosten. 1,99E/min und dann labern die Mädels einem die Hucke voll. Mei Kontakt braucht über 30min um ihre Telefonnummer zur Hälfte zu finden.
Beim nächsten Kontaktversuch wurd ich vom Operator aufgefordert, ich müsse mehr reden.
HANDS OFF
aida


----------



## shorley2 (5 Januar 2013)

gibt es überhaupt eine seriöse datingseite


----------



## aidaa1da (5 Januar 2013)

bei lovepoint kommt es immerhin zu Realkontakten mit wirklichen Mitmenschen


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2013)

...die haste bei den anderen auch, wenn man die Operator dazu zählt.


----------



## gasti (9 Januar 2013)

selbiges auf www traumplatz net

grüße


----------



## aida (11 Januar 2013)

Was "selbiges" mit traumplatz, Abzoge oder echte Menschen?


----------



## Hippo (11 Januar 2013)

Na was glaubst Du denn? Sind wir hier im Empfehlungsforum für Schweinchenseiten oder was?


----------



## Aita (26 Januar 2013)

Hi habe von nem bekannten, den ich über ein Onlinegame kenne gehört, dass affaire.com in diesem Punkt wohl einige Vorteile hat.
Es soll wohl eine Geld zurück Garantie geben nach 3 Monaten oder so (steht iwo in den AGB).
Habe es selber noch nicht getestet.

LG


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2013)

aus Nr 4 der AGB schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bei Abschluss einer Goldmitgliedschaft erhalten Sie Ihre Mitgliedsbeiträge zurück wenn Sie nachweisbar innerhalb von 6 Monaten keinen Kontakt zu einem anderen Mitglied hatten ...


Und was heißt jetzt "Kontakt" ...
... ein anderes Mitglied schreibt mal zurück, der Kontakt ist hergestellt und der Passus aus Punkt 4 ist Makulatur 
(woher will das abgelederte Goldmitglied denn feststellen od der Kontakt echt oder von einem Fake ist ...)
Ich halte Deinen Post für einen nicht sonderlich gut gelungenen Versuch hier Werbung zu machen


----------



## haigo_ (29 Januar 2013)

XILEF schrieb:


> http://seitensprungarea.com - das da was eigenartig ist, kann ich bestätigen. Ich war zu geizig zu bezahlen, also habe ich mich mal als Frau angemeldet. Siehe da, konnte man wunderbar Nachrichten versenden ohne zu bezahlen. Komisch nur, ich bekam keine Antwort, und mein Mädchenaccount wurde stillschweigend wieder entfernt, nachdem ich ein paar "Damen" angeschrieben hatte, mit dem Hinweis, das ich ja keine Dame wäre
> 
> Abgesehen davon, wird man mit einem Männer Account mit so fragwürdigen Texten beglückt, wie: "Hey, hab dich auf dem Oktoberfest gesehen..." - Soso, wie das? Bin keine 5 Sekunden online, hab kein Foto, komme aus Berlin, und wir haben Dezember...Naja, habe halt einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen
> 
> Also Leute, macht euch nichts draus. Keine Frau dieser Welt,. und schon gar nicht wenn Sie wie ein Model aussieht meldet sich auf solchen Seiten an, und bietet sich kostenlos für Sex an. Entweder sie will ganz offen Geld dafür haben, oder du zahlst Geld für die Illusion, das es wahr wäre, wirst aber nie über einen Sinnlosen Chat hinaus kommen.


 
Hi Xilef, Hi aida,
wie bist du da wieder rausgekommen? Hast Du per Email gekündigt? Ich habe versucht per Email zu kündigen aber noch keine Email-Bestätigung bekommen.
Danke,
haigo_


----------



## michael45 (1 Februar 2013)

hallo wie kann ich hier auch eine frage stellen?

also ,bin auch bei der seitensprungagentur, mitglied habe 30 bezahlt für 1 monat ,wie kann ich da wiede rkündigen?da kommen ja keine mails?nur küsschen und freundschaftsangebote,die frage ist,ob di emails überhaupt versandt werden ,was wir wegschicken.


----------



## Hippo (1 Februar 2013)

michael45 schrieb:


> hallo wie kann ich hier auch eine frage stellen?


Indem Du sie schreibst ...



michael45 schrieb:


> ...wie kann ich da wiede rkündigen?


Ein Blick in die AGB Nr.5 bringt Dich der Antwort näher



michael45 schrieb:


> ...die frage ist,ob di emails überhaupt versandt werden ,was wir wegschicken.


Das kann Dir hier nur diese Fachabteilung sagen ...





... wir haben normalerweise keinen Einblick in die Feinheiten der Geschäftspraktiken dieser Firma


----------



## Sandy21340928424 (18 Februar 2013)

also Traumplatz . net ist eine ganz große abzocke.

Ich wurde auf Badoo von einer hübschen Frau angeschrieben, die jedoch schnell meinte das sie nur noch Traumplatz nutzten möchte, ich solle doch auch dahin wechseln. 

Ich meldete mich dort an und schrieb ihr eine Nachricht, die erste war umsonst. Für weitere sollte ich bezahlen also machte ich einen neuen Account und fragte ob wir das Gespräch per Email weiterführen könnten, daraufhin wurde ich gebannt wegen doppelter IP. Also machte ich einen weiteren Account von einer anderen IP aus, wurde jedoch nach dem versenden der Nachricht wieder gebannt, angeblich wieder doppelte IP, was ich aber ausschließen konnte.

Mir war zu dem Zeitpunkt eh schon klar das es sich um einen fake vom Betreiber handelt, trieb das ganze aber zum spaß auf die spizte mit einem weiteren Account und schrieb die hübsche Frau nochmal an, diesmal mit einem ganz anderen Namen.

Man merkt dann doch das die Antworten immer die gleichen sind "hallo xxxxxxx was machst du schönes? wo kommst du genau her? bist du single?" und wenn man nicht gleich antwortet, was ja Geld kostet, kommt folgende Nachrichten: "entschuldige bitte aber ich war ein wenig aufgeregt  ich hoffe du meldest dich nochmal bei mir oder hab ich mich sooo doof benommen?"

Erschreckend das der Betreiber aktiv mit Fakeprofilen die Leute von anderen Webseiten, in meinem Fall von Badoo, zu seiner Seite zieht und dann abkassiert. Liest man sich die AGB's durch wird einem natürlich deutlich worum es sich da handelt. 

Ich schreibe das hier nur weil ich selbst per Google direkt am Anfang nach negativen Berichten zu traumplatz gesucht habe und verwundert war das ich nichts gefunden habe, vielleicht erspare ich hiermit jemandem unnötige Kosten, ich habe zum Glück keinen Cent bezahlt.


----------



## Sandy21340928424 (18 Februar 2013)

achja, es handelt sich um folgendes fakeprofil mit dem ich "geschrieben" hatte: http://www.traumplatz.net/MZaube607


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 Februar 2013)

Schau mal in die AGB, was es mit den _Moderatoren_ bei Traumplatz auf sich hat.


----------



## Goblin (18 Februar 2013)

Leute lasst die Finger von solchen Seiten. Ich wird nie verstehen was ihr an solchen Schrottseiten so toll findet


----------



## Aida (26 Februar 2013)

Kündigung bei Seitensprung.com war kein Problem. e-mail siehe unten und hab auch Bestätigung per mail bekommen.



> ...zum kündigen bzw. löschen Ihrer Mitgliedschaft benötigen wir Ihre Email-Adresse und Ihren Benutzernamen, mit welchem Sie sich bei uns registriert haben. Diese Daten können sie uns per Post, Email oder auch telefonisch zukommen lassen.



[Modedit by Hippo: Formatierung repariert]


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2013)

...wie eine Bestätigung sieht das aber nicht aus.


----------



## BenTigger (27 Februar 2013)

Nee das war ja auch nur der Hinweis, wie zu kündigen ist. Von einer angehängten Bestätigungsemail hat er nichts geschrieben...


----------



## Gast mit Erfahrung (27 Februar 2013)

Aita schrieb:


> Hi habe von nem bekannten, den ich über ein Onlinegame kenne gehört, dass affaire.com in diesem Punkt wohl einige Vorteile hat.
> Es soll wohl eine Geld zurück Garantie geben nach 3 Monaten oder so (steht iwo in den AGB).
> Habe es selber noch nicht getestet.
> 
> LG


 

Also ich war bei Affaire.com  auch  Premium, die Garantie kannst dir Knicken. Im Kleingedruckten  wörtlich übersetzt. Hat dich ein Mitglied angeschrieben, ist die Garantie nicht mehr  vorhanden.
Das ist die Garantie wer es war  oder  ob du Real Kontakt hast  ist nicht Interessant. Habe den Support angeschrieben. DAS SCHWEIGEN IM WALDE  und schaut euch mal die ADRESSEN an alle die selben. Also ich bin davon Überzeugt > HIER GEHT ES NUR UM  EURE KOHLE< Kontakt  ausgeschlossen.Bei Abschluss einer Goldmitgliedschaft erhalten Sie Ihre MitgliedsbeitrÃ¤ge zurÃ¼ck wenn Sie nachweisbar innerhalb von 6 Monaten keinen Kontakt zu einem anderen Mitglied hatten. Garantie ist  "Hast bezahlt ist garantiert deine Kohle wech und das ohne Gegenleistung".  Wenn ich mir die Profile anschaue die mich anschreiben, kann das nicht wahr sein. 
Profil Kurzbeschreibung:  Klein, Dick ( 161cm - 130 Kg) Ohne Arbeit, mit  5 Kinder, Glatze, Penis im Harten Zustand  kleiner als 9 cm.   Text Beschreibung "Bin kein Premiummitglied. 
Wenn ich euch schreiben  soll dann bitte  lasst euch was einfallen sonst keine Chance auf Kontakt. Auf Mails die mich immer wieder auffordern  zu Antworten hier per Mail könnt ihr vergessen. Sind ja alle gefakt . Findet mich bestimmt auch da wo es nichts Kostet .  und nicht vergessen bin klein Dick Hässlich  und  habe kleinen Schwanz  ihr findet mich auch in Skype  schaut mal ob ihr mich findet . nur mal kurz gut nachdenken "  neu Kontakt anfragen   alter von  21 -40 Jahre  und schärfer als Hot Chilli.  Aktuelle Freunde 105, alle die selben Texte  willst mich treffen schreib mich an. Kost 40-100 €    Fakt  alles Abzocke


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2013)

http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=affaire.com&verbose=1
Cyberservices. Wer dort überrascht ist über das, was er findet, der schreibt auch Liebesbriefe an arbeitslose, fette, alkoholkranke und aggressive Junkies mit perversen Phantasien


----------



## Philippipus (13 März 2013)

Hy leute ich wurde jetzt richtig dreißt abgezockt , über 100 euro habe ich dafür bezahlt Traumpaltz.net und ich kann immer noch keine Nachricht schreiben.
außerdem ist das vielzuwenig was man da machen kann für das Geld.
Ich weis nicht wieso aber ich kucke auf mein konto rauf und mir wurden zusätzlich von(
RUEDIGEN REISS & RXL GBR) 790 euro abgezogen.

Ne Frage kennt jemand den RUEDIGEN REISS & RXL GBR?

Wisst Ihr wer das Ist?

mfg. Philipp


----------



## BenTigger (13 März 2013)

Nur mal so zur Info,

790 € sind eine Summe, an die ich mich mit Sicherheit erinnern kann, wenn ich irgendwas dafür gekauft, bestellt, oder sonstwie zu bezahlen habe.
Wenn ich nichts davon weiß, dann bin ich sofort bei der Bank und lasse das Geld zurückbuchen.
Sollte meine Frau das ohne Info an mich veranlasst haben, zahle ich notfalls die 15€ Rückbuchungsgebühr und meine Frau bekommt dann einen Blumenstrauß weniger


----------



## Teleton (13 März 2013)

Der Rüdigen ist ein Rüdiger und es handelt sich um einen Berliner Gastroservice. Habt Ihr ne Frittenbude?


----------



## BenTigger (13 März 2013)

@Teleton:
Dein Rüdiger ist aber eine GmbH und der andere Ruedigen eine GBR...
Eine GbR kann doch keine Handelsgesellschaft sein...
Die GbR führt als nichtkaufmännische Gesellschaft keine Firma im Sinne des Handelsgesetzbuches, da diese gem. § 17 Abs. 1 HGB den Kaufleuten beziehungsweise Handelsgesellschaften vorbehalten ist. Betreibt eine GbR Handelsgewerbe, so wird sie dadurch zu einer Offenen Handelsgesellschaft oder ggf.Kommanditgesellschaft. sagt Wiki....


----------



## Teleton (13 März 2013)

Das stimmt natürlich, aber möglicherweise hat Rüdigen mehrere Firmen. Wenn Philippipus ne Frittenbude o.ä. hat fällt ihm ja vll noch ne Lieferung ein ansonsten natürlich  retour mit der Kohle.


----------



## ralphlauren (15 März 2013)

Sandy21340928424 schrieb:


> also Traumplatz . net ist eine ganz große abzocke.
> 
> [Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssiger Fullquote gelöscht]


 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## sim salami (26 April 2013)

Moin moin zusammen.

Bei seitensprungarea.de ist es eigentlich extrem auffäliig & schlecht gemacht.

Zuerst einmal muss man natürlich bedenken, dass dort ca jeder zweite bis dritte Frau ein Nacktfoto von sich im Profil hat. Wie realistisch ist das ?!?... Also ich kenne keine einzige Frau die so etwas von sich online stellt - egal auf welcher Plattform usw.

Ausserdem wird man extremst "geküsst" und erhält massig "Freundschaftsanfragen"... und das obwohl man nicht mal ein Bild hochgeladen hat.

Selbst wenn man die tollsten perfekto Maße mit groß, schlank, muskulös bla bla angegeben hat...also bitte - da melden sich doch keine 3 Frauen, wenn man kein Bild drin hat.

Doch komischer weise ... zu Hunderten. Schon am 2. Tag hatte ich knapp 400 Freundschaftsanfragen... das ging im Sekundentankt 

Wenn die es nicht gar so extrem auffällig & schlecht realisieren würden - wären die Erfolgschancen bei Leuten die ihren Kopf nicht nur zum Haare Schneiden haben etwas größer 

Wer da a) Geld bezahlt, und b) auch noch per Lastschrift oder über einen Weg wo der Empfänger die Möglichkeit hat auch hinterher weiterhin Geld einzuziehen... dem kann man eigentlich nicht helfen.

Wenn man denen schon 30 € für einen Monat in den Rachen wirft, dann überweist man das doch wenigstens "von Hand". Dann können keine weiteren "Schäden" hinterher auftreten.

Fazit: Auch im Internet kann man keine Wunder erwarten. Es gibt sie nicht wirklich, .. die schlanken, hübschen, modelhaften Frauen die direkt auf "dich" zugehen und sofort ran wollen 

Nur im Traum... und auf so drecks Seiten wie seitensprungarea.de ^^
Ich hab da keinen Cent gelassen & bin nach 2 Tagen wieder weg gewesen 

sst


----------



## Goblin (26 April 2013)

> dann überweist man das doch wenigstens "von Hand".


 
Nee,eben net ! Dann is die Kohle nämlich für immer futsch



> Wer da a) Geld bezahlt, und b) auch noch per Lastschrift


 
Schon mal was von Rückbuchung gehört ?


----------



## jupp11 (27 April 2013)

sim salami schrieb:


> und b) auch noch per Lastschrift





Goblin schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Rückbuchung gehört ?


 sic
Nichtautorisierte Lastschriften können bis zu 13 Monate "zurückgepfiffen" werden und kosten den/die  Selbstbediener auch noch Rücklastschriftgebühren von ca 10-15€


> oder über einen Weg wo der Empfänger die Möglichkeit hat auch hinterher weiterhin Geld einzuziehen.


was soll das bitteschön sein? Einbruch ins Schlafzimmer zur Geldkasette oder was?


----------



## Abbas (27 April 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich wurde frisch von der "seitensprung area . de / com" über den Tischgezogen. Meine Dummheit hat auch dazu beigetragen, das muss ich zugeben
Nun ich wurde vor 2 Tagen zu einem Premium gelockt und habe für 50,- ein 3 monatiger Silber account mit meiner Visa bezahlt.
Ich weiß, dass ich das kündigen kann, und damit wäre (nur) die 50 Ocken weg. Aber ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich widerrufen kann und auch die 50 nicht abziehen lasse.
Das Geld wurde noch vom Visa Konto weder abgezogen noch angemerkt, damit ist aber in den kommenden Tagen zu rechnen.
Ich könnte einfach den Einzug verweigern, aber das würde bestimmt rechtliche Folgen mit sich bringen, und ich möchte mich rechtlich korrekt wieder aus der Sache ziehen.

kennt sich hier Jemand aus? oder ne Idea wo ich mich wenden kann?
Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Hippo (27 April 2013)

Jo, es ist Wochenende und Du hast Zeit.
In diesem Thread stehen alle Antworten die Du brauchst

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/kündigung-des-abos-bei-flirtfair-de.31155/

Individuelle Rechtsberatung wie Du sie willst dürfen wir nicht leisten

P.S. stör Dich nicht am Namen Flirtfair - ist alles die gleiche Mischpoke


----------



## Abbas (27 April 2013)

hi Hippo,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Den/das Thread lese ich mir durch, genug Stoff fürs WE 
viele Grüße


----------



## franzerl (28 April 2013)

gleiche bilder einmal 32 dann 25 und 28, und immer andere aussage. da ist der betrug schon sichtbar.


----------



## jakob creutzfeld (20 Mai 2013)

Weiß jemand, warum man, auch ohne, dass man sich angemeldet hat, emails  von denen bekommt, und was man dagegen tut?


----------



## Hippo (20 Mai 2013)

Ich geb die Frage an die Fachabteilung weiter, für Normalsterbliche ist das zu wenig Input ...


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2013)

jakob creutzfeld schrieb:


> ...ohne, dass man sich angemeldet hat, emails von denen bekommt....


Was für eMails? Was teht da drin?

Das sind entweder Spam-Nachrichten, um den Empfänger zur Anmeldung zu bewegen oder es gibt eben doch eine Anmeldung mit der gegenständlichen eMailadresse.

Manche Leute melden sich zwar nicht vollständig an, nutzen aber eine eMailadresse zum schnuppern mit einem Testaccount.


----------



## jakob creutzfeld (20 Mai 2013)

naja, meistens kommen die mails ja nicht direkt von den Seiten, auf denen man sich anmelden soll, sondern von irgendwelchen hotmail oder sonstwas - Accounts. Ich frage mich, wie die auf meine Adresse kommen, und warum man so viele Emails bekommt und wie man die wieder los wird. Wahrscheinlich steht man in irgendeinem beschissenen Mailverteiler drin der einen dann immer weiter verteilt. Ich frage mich, wie man da rein kam und wie man da wieder rauskommt.
Z. B. bekomme ich gerade endlos viele mails für irgendwelche Krankenversicherungen oder Handyspionage. Die Seiten, auf die verwiesen wird, gibt's gar nicht. Was passiert, wenn man auf die Links klickt? Weiß das jemand???? Gibt's eine Möglichkeit, das auszuchecken, was da passiert, z.B. über die IP oder so?


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2013)

jakob creutzfeld schrieb:


> Die Seiten, auf die verwiesen wird, gibt's gar nicht. Was passiert, wenn man auf die Links klickt? Weiß das jemand???? Gibt's eine Möglichkeit, das auszuchecken, was da passiert, z.B. über die IP oder so?


ja

--> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/
wenn Du da mal einen Header postest... Krankenversicherung gehört u.a. zum Betätigungsfeld eines netten Braunschweigers, einst Vorzeigeunternehmer von christdemokratischen Gnaden, später Abzockideenverwerter von Jensis _K_(u)naden...


----------



## Vemeph (31 Mai 2013)

Hey Leute

Dank Euch bin ich vor einen großen Fehler bewahrt worden und zwar wurde ich von einen süßen Mädchen(so jedenfalls das Profilbild) von Baboo nach Traumplatz.net gelost worden okay habe 25 Euro für die Flirtcoins investiert (Scheiss was drauf). Naja dachte mir halt schauste doch mal was im Internet über Traumplatz steht und bin hier gelandet da hatte ich noch 56 Flirtcoins von 240 habe bis jetzt den Dummen und mitgespielt habe aber einen Satz fallen:
Oh Gott das kommt mir hier langsam wie eine Marktanalyse vor bei denn Männer ausgefragt werden Lol finds lustig
und die Antwort war:
echt - war das viell. ein tick zu romantisch - dann tut es mir leid -aber ich bin gerade etwas am träumen. sorry - jetzt schäme ich mich.

und mit meiner 4 letzten Antwort habe ich um ein Date gebeten nur um die Reaktion abzuwarten obwohl ich die Antwort schon längst kenne

nämlich nein möchte mich erst näher kennen lernen Bla Bla

Na auf jedenfalls danke sonst hätte ich denen wohl noch mehr Geld in den Schlund gesteckt


----------



## ZetaX (1 Juni 2013)

Hallo an alle,

ich wurde jetzt auch letztens von badoo von einer Frau auf Traumplatz.net gelotst.

Nachdem ich mir aber die Seite so ansehe, frage ich mich wirklich, das hier etwas nicht stimmt. Alleine schon wo ich die AGBs durchgelesen habe, war klar, etwas stimmt hier nicht, hier geht's ums Geld.
Was ist das für ne Plattform wo ich anrufen kann und die vermitteln das Gespräch und kassieren nochmal ab.
Das hört sich schon eher an wie livestrip, aber für weniger Service hier ^^.

Jedenfalls, vielen Dank für die Warnung !!!


----------



## Frühstücksbierverweigerer (1 Juni 2013)

Ich kriege auch heute solche spam emails: Joy fk sent you a private message

You received this notification because you are a member of Netlog.
Attention! Notification links in e-mails are only valid for one month. 

dabei habe ich mich dort nie angemeldet. Wenn ich auf den link klicke, bin ich in meinem Mitgliedsbereich, ohne ein Passwort angeben zu müssen, der voller Aktivität ist und wo anscheinend jemand mit meiner Identität ein Spässchen treibt !!!

*Massive Media NV*
Kurfuerstendamm 21
Berlin
10719
Germany
Umsatzsteuer/Handelsregister BE 0859635972
VAT Nr. BE 859635972

die können sich aber auf was freuen......


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juni 2013)

http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Netlog-Datensammler-und-Mail-Schleuder-1261358.html
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/12/facebook-bans-netlog-for-violating-its-policies/


----------



## Gast_034390430439 (18 Juni 2013)

Zu seitensprungarea.com

Vor der Bezahlung wird man mit Küssen und Freundschaftsanfragen nur so überhäuft. Danach läuft nichts mehr. Nach einigen Google Bilder Vergleichtests und Recherchen sind die Bilder von Sexseiten geklaut und als diese Person gibt eine Dame vom Anbieter Antwort um die zahlenden Kunden anzulocken.

Abzocke Pur!!


----------



## thegoodman (5 August 2013)

Hallo miteinander,
ich war auch mal in so fiesen Abofallen. Hab dann im Internet folgende Adressen gefunden, mit deren Hilfe man relativ einfach sämtliche Abos bezogen
auf seine Handynummer komplett stoppen kann. Bei mir hat es sofort funktioniert. Man muss sich nur etwas einlesen, um zu wissen, wie es geht. Es
ist aber wirklich einfach und  dauert nicht zu lange.
Die eine Adresse ist COSMIQ.de
Die andere Mindmatics.de
Nicht aufgeben, wenn man auf diesen Seiten nicht gleich weiss, wie und was man machen muss. Durchlesen und dann finde tman sich Schritt für Schritt
zurecht. Zeitaufwand so etwa 3 Minuten.
Noch ein Tipp: Man kann auch bei seiner Telefongesellschaft eine sogenannte Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen. Dann können irgendwelche ominösen Internet-
dienste, die über den Provider oder direkt bei D2, D1 Telecom usw.  mit der monatlichen Telefonrechnung abgerechnet werden, (angeblich sind die dazu verpflichtet), nicht mehr die Beträge einfach so abrechnen.
Das gilt für alle Abos, auf die man mal durch einen falschen Click hereingefallen ist. Die Drittanbietersperre kann man beim jeweiligen Anmbieter telefonisch einrichten.
Das gilt ebenso füpr COSMIQ und Mindmatics.
Ist wirklich hilfreich. So kommt künftig niemand mehr an Euer Konto.


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2013)

thegoodman schrieb:


> COSMIQ und Mindmatics


Es gibt allerdings eine Vielzahl solcher Anbieter, wie die Mindmatics, die heißen dann aber auch anders. Was aber Cosmiq mit deiner Info zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht - das ist doch so was, wie gutefrage.net 





> COSMiQ ist die Frage- und Antwort-Community mit Tipps von Mitgliedern und Ratgebern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

